# Please Help Me!



## bianc_babes (Oct 10, 2005)

please give the algorithm, the program flow chart, and the program code of the following problems:

1. Ferdinand saved 10 pesos on the first day of the year, 12 pesos on the 2nd day, 14 pesos on the 3rd day, and so on, up to the end of the year. How much did he save on the 10th day?

2. Aida gets a starting salary of 6,000 pesos a month, and increases 600 pesos annually. What will be her salary during the 5th year?

3. Mr. Castro gave his daugther 300 pesos on her 10th b-day, and intends to increase this by 200 pesos each year. How much will the daugther receive on her 18th b-day?

4. A pile of blocks has 60 blocks in the bottom row, 54 blocks in the 2nd row, 48 blocks in the 3rd row, and so on until there is only 6 blocks on the top row. How many blocks are in the 8th row?

5. House rentals in the city increases each year by 600 pesos of the previous year's rental. If a house is rented for 2,500 pesos this year, what is the amount of rent during 4th year.

6. Every year a tree produces 3 more fruits than it did the previous year. If it bore 12 big fruits in 2005, how many would it bear by 2007?

7. Drilling a well costs 750 pesos for the 1st meter, 775 pesos for the 2nd, 800 pesos for the 3rd, and so on. What will be the cost of drilling an 8-meter deep well?

8. A pile of logs has 24 on the 1st layer, 23 in the 2nd, 22 in the 3rd, and so on. How many logs are there in 10 layers?

9. Cinema 2 has 25 seats in the 1st row and 30 rows in all. Each successive row contains one additional seat. How many seats are in the theater.

10. A grocer wishes to pile cans of ice cream so that the top layer will contain 3 cans each layer will have one more than the layer above. If there are 5 layers, how many cans would he need?

THANK YOU!


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

> please give the algorithm, the program flow chart, and the program code of the following problems:


No one here going to do your entire homework for you. If you have specific questions feel free to ask but we not just going to do it for you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We should at least get paid for it. :grin:


----------



## karusho (Nov 4, 2005)

i think the most anyone's going to give you is some hints.


----------

